# inhibidor de frecuencias



## Daniel.more (Feb 29, 2008)

Hola, alguien tiene algún pcb de uno o podria orientarme donde conseguirlo.... Gracias por tomarte la molestia de leer mi post.,


----------



## pepechip (Feb 29, 2008)

hola
un inhibidor de frecuencia no es mas que una emisora que trabaja en una frecuencia determinada o en una pequeña  banda de frecuencias.

El inhibidor de frecuencias que cubra toda la banda de RF no existe, se puede hacer uno bastante completo a base de añadirle varios modulos. 
Los que utiliza el ejercito en los destacamentos españoles en el Libano creo que rondan los 30.000 €.

Para hacerte el inhibidor deberas de decidir que frecuencia es la que quieres interferir, luego haces funcionar tu emisora con un tren de  impulsos.
Para que tu circuito sea eficaz tendras que procurar que el circuito receptor reciba con mas fuerza la señal que tu emites que la que recibe, bien porque tu emisora este mas cerca o bien porque estes emitiendo con mas potencia.

Este tema supongo que lo dominaran bastante bien los radioaficionados, creo que en su lenguaje a esto le suelen decir "te estan pisando". Es cuando un receptor esta escuchando a 2 emisoras, pero cuando emite la de mas potencia impide que el receptor escuche la de menos W.
saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 1, 2008)

pepechip: me ha hecho saltar las lágrimas. 
Como ha desplazado internet los chat radioaficionados que se hacian  hace algunos años.
Tambien te puede "chafar" con menos potencia si se encuentra más cerca.


----------

